

"Dropbox for VPN" - frankcaron
https://www.zerotier.com

======
minimaxir
"Dropbox for VPN" makes no sense whatsoever, and even after reading the
product description, I don't understand how it related to Dropbox at all.

~~~
frankcaron
If you read the about, it details the monicker. Basically, this infrastructure
could allow for turnkey VPN networks and sharing of resources/files by way of
"deperimetetization", wherein security is on a data level rather than a
network level. Read the about; it's a copy-pasta from there.

------
mb0
Who has the appletv?

22:39:02.409865 IP 29.215.211.78.5353 > 224.0.0.251.5353: 0 [7q] PTR (QM)?
_pdl-datastream._tcp.local. PTR (QM)? _appletv-pair._tcp.local. PTR (QM)?
_appletv._tcp.local. PTR (QM)?
_00000000-100f-a311-cde5-9ff59911484f._sub._appletv-v2._tcp.local. PTR (QM)?
_00000000-100f-a311-cde5-9ff59911484f._sub._home-sharing._tcp.local. PTR (QM)?
_touch-remote._tcp.local. PTR (QM)? _ica-networking2._tcp.local. (246)

Authentication is based upon an API call to
[http://api.zerotier.com/one/nc/randomhash](http://api.zerotier.com/one/nc/randomhash).
That returns a config file which includes the IP that you are given. Seems
like it would be highly susceptible to an MITM attack.

Seems like an neat idea, creating an massive network on top of the internet,
but how private is a VPN if it's free to signup & all clients are put onto the
same /7 subnet? Isn't putting every client on one network less secure than how
the internet normally functions?

------
nodata
So it's a massive broadcast network?

Where does Dropbox come into this?

------
jlgaddis
Perhaps it's because I just woke up 20 minutes ago, but this makes zero sense
to me. What am I missing?

------
eddieroger
Oh, so it's Hamachi, but public and private, and installing it on Mac doesn't
require a hack. Ok.

